
Ask HN: Enterprise SaaS, focus on sales only at the beginning? - echan00
Marketing can be a blackhole. You never really know if it works or not particularly when the company is still searching for product&#x2F;market fit. Is it worthwhile vs spending all the time on sales?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/0989200507)

